# Algae! Dark Green Algae! Help



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Its been a while since I have been on this site. I have an issue. I have a new freshwater aquarium. Just as a reference for you guys. I have 8 Tiger Barbs in this 20 gallon aquarium. I am running a fluval 106 filter and an oddysea hot5 light that is about 74 watts. I am fully planted with Fluval Stratum substrate. I also run co2, usually. I have stopped running the co2 because I have seen this crazy algae bloom. It is a dark green algae only growing on the bottom of the glass and some of the substrate. It's been here for a few weeks and I can't seem to get rid of it. I am thinking of getting an algae eating fish although I want to know what type of alae this is because I know not all algae eating fish will eat all algae. Anyway this is taking more notice to me because some of my plants are showing this algae on it as well. I don't want this stuff to kill my plants. Please help me out.

Thanks,
David


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

If the algae is more of a bluish, green color it could be cynobacteria instead of regular algae.


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

It is definitely green. Like a hunter green color. It is very thin and wipes off easily. I just would like to try and create a self contained ecosystem rather than have to keep removing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

It definitely sounds like Cyno. It can be eliminated with antibiotics, but there is a chance you will whack your bio filter. A friend of mine had a similar issue. Several water changes, and physically removing it helped get rid of it.


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

After looking that up, I definitely think thats what it is. Tomorrow i'm going to check out a few places online to get a good idea of how to treat it. I will definitely do a big water change and I may add another water filter as I am not becoming a huge fan of the canister filter.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cyanobacteria is caused by organics and light. The only effective way to get rid of it is to reduce the organics.

No mention is made of the items that I will now mention, so this is just a basic guide. Organics can increase due to overcrowding, overfeeding, insufficient water changes (volume and frequency), allowing the substrate to become too clogged [live plants have a relationship here], not cleaning the filter sufficiently often, and overdosing nutrients for plants.

The best method is to find the issue(s) causing this and deal with that. Increased water changes (at least half the tank once a week) during which it is manually removed as best as you can, including cleaning the filter.

It is true that antibiotics can deal with this, which only makes sense as this is a bacteria. But as was mentioned, other bacteria will be affected to, and this can create even worse problems. Plus, the antibiotics will target some plants and decimate those. Last, subjecting the fish to any antibiotic is not wise unless this is needed to deal with a fish bacterial issue.

I can't judge the organics issue obviously due to insufficient data, but I will say that you have far more light than is necessary even with CO2. Light does play a part, as others have eliminated cyano by using a blackout for several days, but again without cleaning up the organics it will just come back, plus the plants will be adversely affected.

Byron.


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Bryon thanks for all that great information. I'll fill you all in on what I have done so far to start this battle. I have stopped using my CO2 for the time being. I cut back the lighting to 6 hours instead of 8. I did a 50% water change yesterday and another 25% today. I sucked out all visable Cyanobacteria so the tank does look good. I also have cut back feeding a bit. Tuesday I may get some Malaysian trumpet snails because the fluval stratum may need some water movement. But I'll keep you all posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

TurnerD said:


> Hey Bryon thanks for all that great information. I'll fill you all in on what I have done so far to start this battle. I have stopped using my CO2 for the time being. I cut back the lighting to 6 hours instead of 8. I did a 50% water change yesterday and another 25% today. I sucked out all visable Cyanobacteria so the tank does look good. I also have cut back feeding a bit. Tuesday I may get some Malaysian trumpet snails because the fluval stratum may need some water movement. But I'll keep you all posted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting that i had a couple bouts of cyano in my tank with Flourite substrate. First one, cleaning the filter (I had let it go too long) helped.


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly not looking forward to cleaning my fluval 106
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds like your on the right tract to remedy this problem. You have gotten some great suggestion, and the issue should be gone in no time!!


----------



## TurnerD (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys I honestly have to thank all of you guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

You are very welcome. Thats what this forum is about. Helping out when possible:-D


----------

